#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Power Plant Engineering

## nutcha

Hi 



I'd to share a book of "Power Plant Engineering (Black & Veatch)" for anyone who work or interesting in Power Plant technology. 

To download go to "http://ifile.it/k48fde3"

Enjoy it.

Rgds,

NutchaSee More: Power Plant Engineering

----------


## josefreitas

Hello to everybody,

My experience is in power plant projects and i would like to exchange khow-how about this subject.
The Black and Veacth book  present here is good but is a reference and not uptodate. It describe all areas of one power plant but each area each year have improvings.
I use the software IPSEPRO 3.1 to deseign the power plants but this software have a parallell dongle and i can only use it in a PC with parallel port where i put the dongle.
There are any person who can emulate this dongle?
I would like to have the Thermoflow software that is similar. Who have it?
I sugest to create an FORUM to discuss this matters.

----------


## nnelson

thank

----------


## kummari

go here for all types of e-books for free
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].
thank you.

----------


## Zarif

> Hi 
> 
> I'd to share a book of "Power Plant Engineering (Black & Veatch)" for anyone who work or interesting in Power Plant technology. 
> 
> To download go to "http://ifile.it/k48fde3"
> 
> Enjoy it.
> 
> Rgds,
> ...



Thanks my dear. It is realy an informative stuff.

Zarif Ahmed Khan

----------


## mndalj

thanks

----------


## f81aa

Thanks to all for sharing

----------


## den02

thanks..it's nice one

----------


## gasoil

thanks

----------


## ebonyivory

Thanx buddy

----------


## alwaw911

Yep, thx buddy a lot...Good book and good share!....

----------


## Amjad Ali

> Hello to everybody,
> 
> My experience is in power plant projects and i would like to exchange khow-how about this subject.
> The Black and Veacth book  present here is good but is a reference and not uptodate. It describe all areas of one power plant but each area each year have improvings.
> I use the software IPSEPRO 3.1 to deseign the power plants but this software have a parallell dongle and i can only use it in a PC with parallel port where i put the dongle.
> There are any person who can emulate this dongle?
> I would like to have the Thermoflow software that is similar. Who have it?
> I sugest to create an FORUM to discuss this matters.



Yes, that's what this forum is for. To discuss all matters. why not start a new forum on this site for Power Pllant Engineering ?

----------


## geanoelias

Thanks a lot!

See More: Power Plant Engineering

----------


## chandrakaladhar.m

thanks a lot.this is very good.iam doing in a thermal power plant.very useful

----------


## kohseongwon

thnx

----------


## Mgr

Nice book.Pls anybody share the book-*Power plant water chemistry-A practical guide by Bradbuceker.*
Thanks in advance.

----------


## p_alex

Thanks a lot

----------


## premo83

nice book, thanks

----------


## jhallcs

excellent resource sites

----------


## arwa

Thanks

----------


## greatniu

i have thermoflow 19.0 and crk but without ******.
it needs keys to run
contact me




> Hello to everybody,
> 
> My experience is in power plant projects and i would like to exchange khow-how about this subject.
> The Black and Veacth book  present here is good but is a reference and not uptodate. It describe all areas of one power plant but each area each year have improvings.
> I use the software IPSEPRO 3.1 to deseign the power plants but this software have a parallell dongle and i can only use it in a PC with parallel port where i put the dongle.
> There are any person who can emulate this dongle?
> I would like to have the Thermoflow software that is similar. Who have it?
> I sugest to create an FORUM to discuss this matters.

----------

